# A US MINI Challenge Gets Closer



## One&Only (Dec 11, 2007)

A good read from MC2 Mag 4 ya.
http://www.mc2magazine.com/A_U_S__MINI_Challenge_Gets_Closer.cfm


----------



## ///ACS330Ci (Dec 5, 2003)

It's about time!


----------



## LazyT (Jun 2, 2006)

///ACS330Ci said:


> It's about time!


What color is your MCS?


----------



## ban1 (Feb 1, 2008)

One&Only said:


> A good read from MC2 Mag 4 ya.
> http://www.mc2magazine.com/A_U_S__MINI_Challenge_Gets_Closer.cfm


your dragon thing is amazing i live near there and its my favorite place to go ride


----------

